# Forum stunners vs. k2 maxis or t1



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

I am a size 9 and getting a k2 slayblade, I'm either getting burton cartels burton triads or k2 auto evers. I have ridden the stunners before and absolutely loved the speedzone. I tried on some dc's with boa and they didn't get tight enough on my ankle where it curves to my foot. Please help. I ride everything. Pow, park, compete in slalom gs pipe slope and boarder x. Thanks
I MEAN MAYSIS SORRY


----------

